# Can somebody explain what a Jam is?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it is - judge's award of merit. 

I thought it was great (based on what I heard) that the final cut pretty much all got JAMS.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, so those dogs were from the final cut. That makes more sense.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

My understanding is that the number of JAMs at a national specialty is usually proportionate to the entry, so the bigger the total entry, the more JAMs there are to hand out. I think the intent is to make sure that somewhere in the neighborhood of the top 5% of dogs at a national get special recognition, even though there can be only one BISS, one BOSS and one select of each sex.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

At a national specialty the judge is allowed 10% of the specials (champion) entry to award JAMs. These are in addition to BOB, BOS, BOW, SD, SB and Best Veteran. Typically the judge whittles it down to the above awards plus the JAMs as their final "cut."


----------

